# Resonator delete?



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

Has anyone tried this? Any feedback?

UPDATE 12/23 VIDEO: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUeo755foQw


Cabin noise: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBdhY70Xdl8


----------



## BBaskett (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

Exactly what I'm looking for, just a little bump over factory.

Can anyone else chime in on this?


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

I actually feel like that sounds better then some aftermarket exhaust. Some of the aftermarket just sound raspy or loud with little tone to them. This sounds like a nice exhaust note without being obnoxious. I must say I've never heard any of the aftermarket exhaust in person so I'm purely going off youtube videos which isn't always the best way to really determine if something sounds good or not.


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

I would first get a downpipe and then look to modify the stock exhaust. I do agree that I have not been impressed with the aftermarket exhaust sounds. The best bang is a downpipe for sound and most importantly performance.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

crackkills said:


> I would first get a downpipe and then look to modify the stock exhaust. I do agree that I have not been impressed with the aftermarket exhaust sounds. The best bang is a downpipe for sound and most importantly performance.


 I agree 100% with this. In fact I don't really understand the point of the aftermarket exhaust unless you just want some massive tips out back. Someone posted awhile back who apparently is a fluid dynamics engineer and stated how good the flow is on the stock unit. I've heard a stock catback R with a down pipe and it sounded pretty good.

I think cutting the resonator is a nice cheap option for someone not looking to get a potential CEL or possible warranty issues with the dealer should something happen. I suppose the dealer could give you a hard time for the resonator but I would think you would have a fighting chance at that one.


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

-LoneStar- said:


> I actually feel like that sounds better then some aftermarket exhaust. Some of the aftermarket just sound raspy or loud with little tone to them. This sounds like a nice exhaust note without being obnoxious. I must say I've never heard any of the aftermarket exhaust in person so I'm purely going off youtube videos which isn't always the best way to really determine if something sounds good or not.


I agree completely on this. Sadly none of the aftermarket exhaust systems attract me


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

crackkills said:


> I would first get a downpipe and then look to modify the stock exhaust. I do agree that I have not been impressed with the aftermarket exhaust sounds. The best bang is a downpipe for sound and most importantly performance.


I was looking at a catless down pipe but will probably ask my service manager how it's going to effect my warranty, which is the only thing that's stopping me from getting one. 

Which is why I want to start off with a resonator delete


----------



## IHIERBal (Sep 26, 2014)

https://youtu.be/9JSt64OHrYI

Quick video I made when I first deleted the res.


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

IHIERBal said:


> https://youtu.be/9JSt64OHrYI
> 
> Quick video I made when I first deleted the res.


Love it! Is it noticeably louder than stock? Would you recommend doing it?


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

I am really thinking about removing the resonator on the stock downpipe, not the suitcase muffler and gutting the cat and putting in an 02 spacer and calling it a day. Cheap stock look and most importantly money in the bank. I think the cat and resonator, mainly the cat is what kills the power.


----------



## IHIERBal (Sep 26, 2014)

dan_s3 said:


> Love it! Is it noticeably louder than stock? Would you recommend doing it?


I personally notice the difference, but I guess you could say I'm very particular about my vehicle. Some people say they don't notice a big enough difference. The vehicle was just way too quiet for me. After cutting out the resonator and installing the intake it's def more enjoyable, at least to me. I forgot to mention that I coded the exhaust valves to stay open at all times via vagcom.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

IHIER - Thanks for that video, you are the one who convinced me to NOT buy aftermarket, but instead do OEM s3 CBE on my A3. I now have a downpipe and full control of the valves, and couldn't be happier. 

( I am also the guy who commented in the youtube link :thumbup: )


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

I heard a rumor that Audi is coming out with an accessory pipe for this, so no impact on your warranty!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

SoftballBud31 said:


> I heard a rumor that Audi is coming out with an accessory pipe for this, so no impact on your warranty!


Interesting! I would love to see that.


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

SoftballBud31 said:


> I heard a rumor that Audi is coming out with an accessory pipe for this, so no impact on your warranty!



Please keep us posted!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

Here's the Audi Kit
http://www.parts.audiusa.com/audiPa...m?action=accessories&siteid=16&catalogid=2379

It says "sound enhancing" but basically it's a resonator delete pipe.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

itr_1211 said:


> Wouldn't it involve cutting? The pillow resonator involves cutting and welding a pipe in place


So, you do have to cut the mid-muffler out, based on the instructions, but the pipe is clamped in place, no welding. I have a pdf of the install, just need to figure out how to load it here. MSRP on the part from Audi is $240.00 and it looks like an hour or less to install.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Here is the install pdf....


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Someone asked, so here it is...Part number is 8V5-071-904.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

Any competent exhaust shop can do this mod for way less then 300$. Quite comical to me that this is what Audi is doing.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

SoftballBud31 said:


> Here is the install pdf....


Thank you SoftballBud31 for posting this information. Looks like its as simple as one cut and then bolt the new resonator delete pipe in place and done. By the way where did you find this PDF install instructions? Not that the install is difficult just curious how you found what looks like a genuine Audi document. 



Flying Tomatoes said:


> Any competent exhaust shop can do this mod for way less then 300$. Quite comical to me that this is what Audi is doing.


Of course you can find a third party shop to do ANYTHING cheaper then Audi wants to charge. I'm not disagreeing that its a little crazy to pay $300 for this but if you really think about it its not ridiculous for Audi to charge this. Audi charges a metric chit ton on anything they do compared to most other car companies. This may be the ticket for people that want a genuine 
Audi part and want something that doesn't give Audi a reason to void your warranty.

Now I know what your thinking that a resonator can't void your engine warranty and your right it SHOULDN'T but stranger things have happened. It sounds like Audi is pretty mod unfriendly and would look for any reason to deny you a claim. I think this is a nice option for people who want to upgrade their exhaust sound with a little piece of mind that everything will be A OK if there is an issue.

Also you know the old saying "there's an @ss for every seat". Audi will sell lots of these and have a huge profit margin for each one too. They will be the ones laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

-LoneStar- said:


> Of course you can find a third party shop to do ANYTHING cheaper then Audi wants to charge. I'm not disagreeing that its a little crazy to pay $300 for this but if you really think about it its not ridiculous for Audi to charge this. Audi charges a metric chit ton on anything they do compared to most other car companies. This may be the ticket for people that want a genuine
> Audi part and want something that doesn't give Audi a reason to void your warranty.
> 
> Now I know what your thinking that a resonator can't void your engine warranty and your right it SHOULDN'T but stranger things have happened. It sounds like Audi is pretty mod unfriendly and would look for any reason to deny you a claim. I think this is a nice option for people who want to upgrade their exhaust sound with a little piece of mind that everything will be A OK if there is an issue.
> ...


Agree on all counts.

I did LOL at the "genuine Audi parts" when referring to a piece of pipe though :laugh:


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> Agree on all counts.
> 
> I did LOL at the "genuine Audi parts" when referring to a piece of pipe though :laugh:


HA. I know it was a bit of stretch It doesn't matter one bit to me but I suppose it could matter to someone. You know how some people can be "genuine" parts


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

I like the idea that Audi offers a way of deleting the mid muffler without warranty issues.(even though I realize this delete pipe is something any muffler shop could size up and fit using pipe out of their stock for 1/4 price, I like the idea of not voiding warranty)
I might go talk to my service manager this weekend and see what the details are, since there is some cutting that's involved.. I'm wandering if it could be purchased from the dealer and installed at a Third Party Shop like mentioned earlier.

Or is it one of those deals that "_*part must be installed by Genuine Audi Service Station to maintain warranty*_" and end up paying an additional $200 to have them install it?:banghead:


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

SoftballBud31 said:


> Here is the install pdf....



Did anybody else notice the title of the install instructions in small print?

Audi S3 Sportback/*Limousine*/Cabriolet 2014

Haha never knew this whole time I've been driving a limo


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

LoneStar, I have some friends that shared the instructions from the Parts Catalog. Even though it is only a piece of pipe, I like the idea of no issues concerning the warranty on the car. To me, it is worth the piece of mind.

The pipe also includes the exhaust clamps that are needed, so no welding.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

SoftballBud31 said:


> LoneStar, I have some friends that shared the instructions fromm the Parts Catalog. Even though it is only a piece of pipe, I like the idea of no issues concerning the warranty on the car. To me, it is worth the piece of mind.
> 
> The pipe also includes the exhaust clamps that are needed, so no welding.


Awhh I see. Nice to have friends on the inside. Do you know if this can be purchased as a complete kit and installed by yourself or a third party? Or is it like someone else mentioned early "must be installed by a genius audi dealer"


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

-LoneStar- said:


> Awhh I see. Nice to have friends on the inside. Do you know if this can be purchased as a complete kit and installed by yourself or a third party? Or is it like someone else mentioned early "must be installed by a genius audi dealer"


You can buy it and do the install yourself!


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

*PDF*

I enquired with a local South African dealer and only the US is allow to purchase this part.
But the guy sent me the install PDF anyway.
Seems very simple to install. Toughest part would be the cutting the pipe without the correct tool.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

SoftballBud31 said:


> You can buy it and do the install yourself!


Awsome that's great news for DIY'ers!



Darryl_S3_Sedan said:


> I enquired with a local South African dealer and only the US is allow to purchase this part.
> But the guy sent me the install PDF anyway.
> Seems very simple to install. Toughest part would be the cutting the pipe without the correct tool.


Nothing a Sawzall can't handle!

Here's a link to order it a bit cheaper then the dealer:

http://www.audiwholesaleparts.com/p...4&make=Audi&action=oePartSearch&siteid=215295


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Darryl_S3_Sedan said:


> I enquired with a local South African dealer and only the US is allow to purchase this part.
> But the guy sent me the install PDF anyway.
> Seems very simple to install. Toughest part would be the cutting the pipe without the correct tool.


Is it possible to send me a copy of the install pdf? Or maybe host it on a dropbox? Thanks.

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

dealer just told me $24o plus $140 install


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

You can buy the part for less online. Install sounds like 1.5 hrs labor... seems a little high.

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

Here's what my dealer had to say:



> This part is not available in Canada as of right now.
> This part will carry a 1 year 20 000km warranty and will not void any vehicle warranty, as long as the part is installed at an Audi dealership.
> 
> Installing the part yourself or at an aftermarket shop will void all warranty.


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

*PDF*



coolwater said:


> Is it possible to send me a copy of the install pdf? Or maybe host it on a dropbox? Thanks.
> 
> -cW
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Clickity Click


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Leke said:


> Here's what my dealer had to say:


Don't think you have to use the dealership for install. Flip side is yes if you DIY or use a shop and they screw up then ofcourse no warranty on exhaust, but that should be expected.

I guess $140 for install is not too bad.

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Darryl_S3_Sedan said:


> Clickity Click


Thanks a lot! 

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

Leke;89644889Here's what my dealer had to say:
This part is not available in Canada as of right now.
This part will carry a 1 year 20 000km warranty and will not void any vehicle warranty said:


> :


This type of stuff pi$$es me off to no extent. So if a window motor stops working my warranty is void because of an exhaust pipe section that's made by Audi that I or a third party shop installed? I'm not sure how warranty issues work in Canada but that type of crap wouldn't fly in the US. I would forward that response to AUDI CANADA and see what they have to say. I would more do it just to hopefully get the dealer to admit they are morons and are wrong with that statement. ALL warranty is void!!!!!! What are crock.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

-LoneStar- said:


> This type of stuff pi$$es me off to no extent. So if a window motor stops working my warranty is void because of an exhaust pipe section that's made by Audi that I or a third party shop installed? I'm not sure how warranty issues work in Canada but that type of crap wouldn't fly in the US. I would forward that response to AUDI CANADA and see what they have to say. I would more do it just to hopefully get the dealer to admit they are morons and are wrong with that statement. ALL warranty is void!!!!!! What are crock.


To be fair, I believe they were implying the warranty associated with the part itself and the warranty of any other part affected by the exhaust system. It was sent at 7:30am, so I'll forgive them for not being overly wordy. We're not crazy up here . 



itr_1211 said:


> Which dealer was this?


One of the Pfaff dealerships.


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

itr_1211 said:


> Whoa, pfaff is one of the more mod friendlier dealerships. I'm surprised they would say that.
> Maybe with all the issues going around VAG they're getting more tight now


Maybe just covering their ass? I asked my question through an online form, so maybe they're just giving the "official" response. 

But I really don't see the part causing issues - regardless of where the install takes place. 

Either way, I'll definitely be ordering one in the next few days.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

Leke said:


> Maybe just covering their ass? I asked my question through an online form, so maybe they're just giving the "official" response.
> 
> But I really don't see the part causing issues - regardless of where the install takes place.
> 
> Either way, I'll definitely be ordering one in the next few days.


Shouldn't cause issues, but if a third party shop does something that knocks a sensor loose or they create a leak for some dumb reason... at that point why would you waste the money on buying an Audi part if you are going to take it out of Audi's hands.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

Leke said:


> To be fair, I believe they were implying the warranty associated with the part itself and the warranty of any other part affected by the exhaust system. It was sent at 7:30am, so I'll forgive them for not being overly wordy. We're not crazy up here .
> 
> 
> 
> One of the Pfaff dealerships.


Ha I didn't think you Canadians were that crazy  Back when I used to play hockey we went up there to play and after getting the snot beat out of us the other team had us over for dinner. Nice people!

I could see them not warrantying the pipe maybe itself but were talking about installing a piece of steel pipe. Were not building a Saturn Rocket here or something. I was just a bit peeved at the response that said ALL warranty is gone. It would be nice if they clarified what warranty exactly. The exhaust??? Motor???? Powertrain????


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

Just spoke to my dealer and if you install it yourself it will trigger a TD1 apparently....


COMPLETELY KIDDING!!!!!


Im going to give a shop $100 and have them use their pipe and weld it on, guarantee my warranty will still be 100% covered, okay maybe 99% because they won't give me a new resonator!


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

I just ordered one through my dealership, but before doing so I mentioned about the online price of $180, and the parts guy said he could do it for $195.. 

I then spoke to the service manager, and he said these types of parts have to be installed at an Audi dealership to avoid any issues with the warranty. They haven't installed one yet at my dealership, but he guesstimated about an hour worth of labor. 

For roughly $300, it's totally worth it in my opinion to have the piece of mind that if any problems arise later down the road, my hands are clean.:thumbup:


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

sevenVT said:


> Shouldn't cause issues, but if a third party shop does something that knocks a sensor loose or they create a leak for some dumb reason... at that point why would you waste the money on buying an Audi part if you are going to take it out of Audi's hands.


You're definitely right. This is how I rationalize paying the premium for the part and install just to make sure the warranty is still there. I had to replace 2 of my 19" rims this year.. the cost was... yeah . 




itr_1211 said:


> Where will you order from? I'm looking to do the same thing. Will you have pfaff perform the install?


I'm still looking around for someone who actually has the part in stock online. The exchange rate is horrible for us, so that doesn't help either. To your other point, I was always curious if Pfaff (and their dealer network) was mod-friendly. Given the existence of Pfaff Tuning, I was always interested in what would happen if a Pfaff Tuning customer actually needed warranty work. They warranty their own work, so maybe unrelated warranty fixes must still be covered by the dealership? 




-LoneStar- said:


> Ha I didn't think you Canadians were that crazy  Back when I used to play hockey we went up there to play and after getting the snot beat out of us the other team had us over for dinner. Nice people!
> 
> I could see them not warrantying the pipe maybe itself but were talking about installing a piece of steel pipe. Were not building a Saturn Rocket here or something. I was just a bit peeved at the response that said ALL warranty is gone. It would be nice if they clarified what warranty exactly. The exhaust??? Motor???? Powertrain????


Don't worry I was just playing :laugh:. Now that I'm thinking about it: if something went wrong, would they make you prove who installed it? Assuming you went to a different dealership, of course.


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

Getting mine done at dealer on Tuesday

Includes the pipe kit and clamps and installation

$140 Labor
$205 for part


----------



## TZL (Apr 16, 2004)

looking forward to hearing the update !



2011boostd said:


> Getting mine done at dealer on Tuesday
> 
> Includes the pipe kit and clamps and installation
> 
> ...


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

2011boostd said:


> Getting mine done at dealer on Tuesday
> 
> Includes the pipe kit and clamps and installation
> 
> ...


Dealers by me want 2 hrs labor for install. I'm just going to get it done at a local tuner shop.

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dem3ern (Nov 7, 2015)

Any idea on this part working/fitting an a3?? I would love to get more sound out of my 2.0 but I dont want to pay the ridiculous price that some aftermarket exhausts cost.

Ben


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

What an absolute rip off!!!!1

Get it done at a local shop no one is going to deny any warranty claim on a 10 inch pipe, lets be real folks.


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

I have the money don't care about going to a muffler shop to save $100. 

I don't think the price is that bad actually and I will get my car completely cleaned lol!😃


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

coolwater said:


> Is it possible to send me a copy of the install pdf? Or maybe host it on a dropbox? Thanks.
> 
> -cW
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Shoot me your email, and I can send you the pdf.


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

Leke said:


> Here's what my dealer had to say:


In the U.S., the warranty on an Audi Accessory is for the balance of the Factory Warranty, or 12 months/12,000 miles, whichever is greater. There is no stipulation on where the installation is performed, unless specifically excluded on an individual item, (i.e., Homelink on an A, that can only be installed by a Dealer because of special tools).


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

SoftballBud31 said:


> Shoot me your email, and I can send you the pdf.


Actually someone posted to a dropbox. Thanks for getting back.

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

dem3ern said:


> Any idea on this part working/fitting an a3?? I would love to get more sound out of my 2.0 but I dont want to pay the ridiculous price that some aftermarket exhausts cost.
> 
> Ben


Ben, not sure yet, but I know of a Dealer that is going to do a test on this, once stock is more readily available. Audi has about 100 inbound in the next few days, with more coming....(so I was told).


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

In speaking with the dealer (installation tomorrow) who is very mod friendly (Excluding ECU re-flash), this product will not be warrantee if not installed at a certified dealer. What he said this means is if the exhaust rusts, falls apart etc. it will not be warrantee unless proof of install at dealer (it will be in the computer database and they can check). He told me obviously if the rear muffler falls apart or unrelated items are involved it will be at the dealers accord to cover or not. Further if car is leased it must be returned back to stock before turn in, meaning just re install the resonator with the provided clamps that came with the kit. You do not own a leased car the lease holder does.

Don't shoot the messenger just what I was told. Further, $140 for the install is worth it in my opinion to maintain warranty.

At the end of all that he told me be smart about it and pay the $140 for install just to keep questionable inquiries out of the warrantee process.

He is a car enthusiast himself and the service manager, he said he goes through this all the time, he even told me leave the intake on he doesn't care about that.


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

Scratch install for tomorrow part is on back order LOL, knew that was going to happen.


----------



## markom911 (Feb 18, 2003)

2011boostd said:


> Scratch install for tomorrow part is on back order LOL, knew that was going to happen.


Please keep us updated on the install and your thoughts and opinions on it. Some video would be awesome too.

I'm thinking about getting this done during my next service.


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

Back orders at least minimum f two weeks out an Audi is only allocating soo many to each dealer! LOL they have a winner, my service manager said we will be seeing more Audi accessories for the S3 coming out!


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I was told that Audi is planning on having its own performance brand, I wouldn't put too much faith on it at this point though.


----------



## Blaatzee (Nov 11, 2015)

I picked up my 2016 S3 from the dealership this past Friday and stopped by the parts department to talk about any accessories that are currently available for the S3. The parts guy told me that I had excellent timing because they had just installed the resonator delete mod on an S3 that was on the lot. My sales guy took me for a ride in it and it definitely sounds better than stock. More aggressive and louder, but not obtrusive. It occasionally did some snapping and popping, which was really cool. It is my understanding that the parts on are backorder now but should be readily available soon. I was given a quote of around $400.00 all-in. I am going to give it to myself for Christmas. I realize I can get the same thing done cheaper at my local muffler shop that installed the flow masters on my son's 2004 Tahoe. They quoted me around $250 all-in. But to me it's not worth risking a battle over warranty, etc. over $150. Plus, I only want Audi guys working on my spanking new whip. Just my .02.


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

So far all the dealerships by me want at least $300 to install this. 

The book time is supposed to be only 45 mins labor. One dealer told me the first guy they did happily paid $450 for the install. 

I've made an appointment with my local tuner. Install will be a little under $140. Will get my rs3 style grille installed also.

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Got it done and disabled the soundaktor. Very happy with the outcome. About 50% louder than stock.

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

coolwater said:


> Got it done and disabled the soundaktor. Very happy with the outcome. About 50% louder than stock.
> 
> -cW
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Any chance we could get a sound clip?
Heard one before but it was in a parking garage which helps zero. 

Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

*SoundAktor*

How does one disable this? Which fuse?
Also, looked at my wife .:R and could not find which fuse this is either? Any ideas?


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

P-40 said:


> Any chance we could get a sound clip?
> Heard one before but it was in a parking garage which helps zero.
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


I was going to do a garage clip too. Hard to record drive by myself... but the wife tells me she can hear me coming home now... lol

It's basically the same sound as stock just louder. There is no wierd raspy sound or drone. So If you like the stock exhaust sound and want it 50% louder than this is for you.

You can also quiet it down by switching to comfort mode in drive select so really not much risk on this mod.

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Darryl_S3_Sedan said:


> How does one disable this? Which fuse?
> Also, looked at my wife .:R and could not find which fuse this is either? Any ideas?


I just used vagcom and turned the soundaktor volume down to 0. There is a way of physically disconnecting it also, but vagcom is the way to go. Takes like 5 mins.

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

dem3ern said:


> Any idea on this part working/fitting an a3?? I would love to get more sound out of my 2.0 but I dont want to pay the ridiculous price that some aftermarket exhausts cost.
> 
> Ben


Okay, it does fit an A3, no problem. However, the guy that did it said it did not make an impactful change to the sound.


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

Good news, I got a call from the dealership today and they received the delete pipe that I had ordered! :thumbup:

Hopefully everybody else that was waiting got a phone call today.

Mine is scheduled to be installed Tuesday


----------



## ronchilling (Mar 25, 2015)

Given the sound gain from the resonator delete doesn't seem to be dramatic from the feedbacks in general, I am curious to know if there are other parts in the exhaust system we can remove/modify to further enhance the exhaust note?

The reason I ask is I'll probably still have the resonator deleted soon, and since I'll be at the custom exhaust shop anyways, I can be open to try something different within reason.


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

ronchilling said:


> Given the sound gain from the resonator delete doesn't seem to be dramatic from the feedbacks in general, I am curious to know if there are other parts in the exhaust system we can remove/modify to further enhance the exhaust note?
> 
> The reason I ask is I'll probably still have the resonator deleted soon, and since I'll be at the custom exhaust shop anyways, I can be open to try something different within reason.


Aftermarket non-resonated downpipe and I'm sure it will be loud enough.

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ronchilling (Mar 25, 2015)

From what I gathered, it sounds like it would involve a flash/reprogramming of sort? Though I like the idea of a downpipe, I am still very hesitant re-flashing the ecu. Would there be a way to circumvent that?




coolwater said:


> Aftermarket non-resonated downpipe and I'm sure it will be loud enough.
> 
> -cW
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

ronchilling said:


> From what I gathered, it sounds like it would involve a flash/reprogramming of sort? Though I like the idea of a downpipe, I am still very hesitant re-flashing the ecu. Would there be a way to circumvent that?


You've got 3 downpipe options with High Flow Cats that don't need ECU tune to avoid CEL:

http://www.emmanueledesign.com/products/emmanuele-design-x-bull-x-a3-s3-cast-outlet-downpipe
https://www.moddedeuros.com/products/awe-tuning-3215-11054?gclid=CLekgMquoskCFcUTHwodHUkB7w
https://www.ecstuning.com/ES2827498/?gclid=CKH9262uoskCFdORHwodhmQIeg

The x-bull one seems pretty good for the price.

-cW


----------



## ronchilling (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh nice, thanks! I didn't know this was an option, maybe I was thinking cat less



coolwater said:


> You've got 3 downpipe options with High Flow Cats that don't need ECU tune to avoid CEL:
> 
> http://www.emmanueledesign.com/products/emmanuele-design-x-bull-x-a3-s3-cast-outlet-downpipe
> https://www.moddedeuros.com/products/awe-tuning-3215-11054?gclid=CLekgMquoskCFcUTHwodHUkB7w
> ...


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

I had the delete pipe installed yesterday at the dealer and it's amazing how much better it sounds in the cabin, way more umph from the exhaust!

Since my salesman was doing absolutely nothing when I arrived for pick up, I asked him to take it for a quick drive past the dealership so I could hear it from an outside perspective.. I was surprised that it was still relatively quiet from the outside when he accelerated, but the exhaust pops between shifts were much louder and sounded awesome:thumbup: 

My salesman also told me that this delete pipe is an option now when ordering/building a new S3 :thumbup:


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Just add a downpipe for more sound. It does sound great in the cabin. Remember to disable the soundaktor for better sound. 

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaatzee (Nov 11, 2015)

It's always hard to hear much from a video but there's one thing that's for sure about that vid:

Dude needs to clean/polish his exhaust tips. The quad exhaust is one of the best looking/most distinctive features of our S3's. It's hard to keep the exhaust dust off of them but a good coat of wax and some washing persistence makes it really managable.


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

I would like to hear this mod with a catless downpipe. I have my downpipe coming soon so....


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

mine just shipped from Audi Dealer in FL to NJ (Yea no one in the tristate has). I think he has one or two more in stock, please feel free to PM me about it.

Paid $216


----------



## 2011boostd (Nov 30, 2013)

*review*

just had mine installed for $50 at a local shop, not really that much of a difference to be honest. The DSG fart is louder, but at idle and inside the car even with windows done not a real difference. Now I am used to a open EWG 11 STI with a rotated kit and this is my daily so it does give a little more deepness, no rasp no drone.


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone in the NOVA/DMV that wants to hear this in person, I have mine now, so just let me know.


----------



## Blaatzee (Nov 11, 2015)

jgreer3746 said:


> Anyone in the NOVA/DMV that wants to hear this in person, I have mine now, so just let me know.


Can you tell a noticeable difference?


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

Blaatzee said:


> Can you tell a noticeable difference?


There is definitely a noticeable difference. It's no turbo-back APR or Milltek, but it's definitely a bump in sound over stock.

EDIT: note that I do have the car Vag-Com'ed so that the exhaust flaps stay open. Doesn't make a huge difference, but it does also enhance the sound.


----------



## the_runner213 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey CW, do you recommend turning off the soundaktor? I'm considering it because the vibration feedback gets a little annoying after awhile.


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

Paid 100 and had a shop mandrel bend and weld a pipe on. 

In all honesty its the best 100 I've probably ever spend. LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT

HIGHLY recommend!


----------



## Sandman626 (Aug 12, 2006)

the_runner213 said:


> Hey CW, do you recommend turning off the soundaktor? I'm considering it because the vibration feedback gets a little annoying after awhile.


Not cW, but I've turned mine down to 40% since the resonator delete. I may go down to 30% for a bit and see how I like it.


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes I recommend turning soundaktor off completely with this mod. Sounds much better. 

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gerryg (Oct 18, 2011)

When I inquired with my dealer about this mod they had no idea what I was talking about. I then had to give them the part number.

They called me back later and said it would be 2 hours of labor @ $155/hr + the part (full list) + tax so they wanted around $600 to do it. When I told them others were discounting the part and also 1 hour of labor they said "so what"? They didn't care and no shame on the highway robbery.

So I'm definitely not having them do it.


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

gerryg said:


> When I inquired with my dealer about this mod they had no idea what I was talking about. I then had to give them the part number.
> 
> They called me back later and said it would be 2 hours of labor @ $155/hr + the part (full list) + tax so they wanted around $600 to do it. When I told them others were discounting the part and also 1 hour of labor they said "so what"? They didn't care and no shame on the highway robbery.
> 
> So I'm definitely not having them do it.


Hahahaha I had the same **** here in Vancouver, BC. Had no idea what I was talking about, then inquired and got back to me and said "we have never done this before, so 3 hours labour and cost of the part." I was over $800 just for a res delete.... Just stupid. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaatzee (Nov 11, 2015)

Just installed resonator delete this morning. Bought it at one Audi store in a different city and had it installed at the Audi service department where I get my work done. The parts department where I get my work done was not able to get one for several weeks.

The part was $220.00. Install was $140.00. It took just over an hour, including the wash/vacuum which I needed because it's rained a lot here in the last couple days. 

It sounds AWESOME. Definite difference in sound all the time. It's more of a growl. But most pronounced difference (in the 6 miles I've driven it since install) is on WOT up shift. The burp sound is even better.

Best part is that it does not drone at cruising speed and it does not sound at all like a Honda Civic Fart can at WOT.

Some may think that's too much to pay but it was my Christmas present to myself and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

is msrp 220 or 240 ?

http://parts.audiusa.com/audiparts/...talogs=1,2379&searchText=8V5071904&startrow=1


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

When I ordered mine, I mentioned to my dealer about the online price from audiwholesaleparts.com of $180, and the dealer was able to do it for $195:thumbup:


----------



## Blaatzee (Nov 11, 2015)

itr_1211 said:


> On deceleration do you notice any crackles or pops?


I have not yet but I only have limited seat time since the install. I certainly hope it will do that!


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

It doesn't really change the exhaust behavior. Only makes the same sounds as stock about 50% louder. 

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

I finally installed mine today after getting warranty confirmation from Audi Canada. 

Like *coolwater* mentioned, it's definitely a ~50% increase in volume. I noticed more bass in the exhaust note at idle. Overall it's throatier, but not offensive.

No irritating drone on the highway either. You can definitely hear the differences versus stock throughout the rev range.


----------



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

Leke said:


> I finally installed mine today after getting warranty confirmation from Audi Canada.
> 
> Like *coolwater* mentioned, it's definitely a ~50% increase in volume. I noticed more bass in the exhaust note at idle. Overall it's throatier, but not offensive.
> 
> No irritating drone on the highway either. You can definitely hear the differences versus stock throughout the rev range.


This post just sealed the deal for me. I'm definitely doing this once I get some miles on my car. I bought the car three weeks ago, but it's been in the shop for the last two weeks for a clunk in the rear. I'd like to put some miles on the car before changing anything.


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

Just made the video, enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUeo755foQw


----------



## eXhilarat3d (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the video! I'm sure the deepness isn't being caught by the microphone but it definitely helps give an idea of the end result.


----------



## ronchilling (Mar 25, 2015)

nope, doesn't crackle and pop (like the RS7), sometimes you may hear a slight pop on WOT though


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

Some driving with the resonator delete: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBdhY70Xdl8


----------



## StopMirin (Dec 5, 2015)

I am interested in doing this mod and also turning off the soundaktor. Is it possible to turn off the soundaktor via VCDS? Or do we have to manually unplug the cable in the engine bay?


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

ronchilling said:


> nope, doesn't crackle and pop (like the RS7), sometimes you may hear a slight pop on WOT though



Some of that crackle and pop has to do with the ecu and fueling and not just exhaust.


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

itr_1211 said:


> For those that have done the resonator delete, does it sound like this?
> Sounds like this S3s suffocating


Lol I know that shop, they do pretty low-end work (compression bend, and rust after one snow fall).

I'm doing mine at GT Customs (best welder in the GTA): Mandrel Bend, TIG weld, Top notch Canadian 304 SS (friend has some custom work done on his car and the material doesn't rust even after winter).


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

This is what the res delete sounds like with awe non-resonated downpipe with cat.






-cW


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

itr_1211 said:


> I just had mine done at the pickering location over the holidays after reading various reviews and seeing pictures of the work they do. Took less than an hr and definitely worth it.
> 
> You wont be disappointed!


You must be the "recent S3" Matt mentioned, that did 304 SS with MIG weld?
Any sound clips of your car?


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

itr_1211 said:


> Yes that was mine, with the mandrel bend tubing. Sorry don't have vids, most of the vids out there don't do justice in capturing the actual sound/note.
> 
> Closest one I found was here:
> 
> ...


That bend is horrible in the video LOL.

No regrets at all, this is only temporary until I find the perfect exhaust.
I come from a history of driving excessively loud cars so it's really boring to drive a quiet stock S3.


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

none of these videos have me wanting to do the res-delete for my S3... Lots of people saying "these videos don't do any justice" - why are they being posted if it isn't what it sounds like? I just don't get it.. There is a guy here in van who was gonna get his done, hoping to catch up with him to have a listen in person vs clips online.


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

P-40 said:


> none of these videos have me wanting to do the res-delete for my S3... Lots of people saying "these videos don't do any justice" - why are they being posted if it isn't what it sounds like? I just don't get it.. There is a guy here in van who was gonna get his done, hoping to catch up with him to have a listen in person vs clips online.


Because people make videos thinking "time to show what my exhaust sounds like" only to find out "oh f*** it doesn't sound like that...."


----------



## SoftballBud31 (Apr 26, 2006)

StopMirin said:


> I am interested in doing this mod and also turning off the soundaktor. Is it possible to turn off the soundaktor via VCDS? Or do we have to manually unplug the cable in the engine bay?


Easy to turn off with a VagCom, no need to unplug anything.


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

P-40 said:


> none of these videos have me wanting to do the res-delete for my S3... Lots of people saying "these videos don't do any justice" - why are they being posted if it isn't what it sounds like? I just don't get it.. There is a guy here in van who was gonna get his done, hoping to catch up with him to have a listen in person vs clips online.



The videos don't do any justice because it sounds much better in person, not that it doesn't sound good on a video, it does, it just doesn't pick up the same nuance levels like it would in person


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for the info! I took delivery of a Sepang Blue S3 two days ago and yesterday installed the kit. My friend, who owns a certified Audi mechanic shop, helped to buy it for $192 including tax and installed as a gift  I love the difference it made: it's not too much, just enough.


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

dan_s3 said:


> The videos don't do any justice because it sounds much better in person, not that it doesn't sound good on a video, it does, it just doesn't pick up the same nuance levels like it would in person


I'll have to hear it in person. 

A lot of the clips sound like a lawn mower unfortunately...coming from a mk4 R32 its impossible to compare the two being the R32 is a v6. However, the R32 clips sound identicle in real life. Same with the C63 etc.. Thus why I'm so on the fence... 

Hoping I dig the in person sound! 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

Had this done today as a custom job by GT Custom Exhausts; Pickering location by @MATTMORGADOO (Instagram), who's one of the best welders in the GTA.
This is a temporary solution until I figure out what exactly I want to do with my exhaust setup.

Canadian T304 Stainless Steel
Mandrel Bend
Hybrid TIG/MIG Weld

Listen on computer speakers or headphones with good bass to get the most realistic sound.

Exterior: revving, acceleration, down shift:





Interior: acceleration, down shift, cruising:





Maybe in spring I can do some better exterior videos.


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

Anyone noticing brief raspy noise after the resonator delete when, for instance, accelerating hard in 3rd gear?

During the installation I noticed the exhaust wasn't zip-tied after the resonator was removed, so it just hung. We checked everything again and it seems the noise comes from around the front part of the exhaust, the same area where it was being supported while hanging. What could be damaged or get loose?


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

would the sound of the mid muffler delete sound the same on a A3? or would it be different?


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> would the sound of the mid muffler delete sound the same on a A3? or would it be different?


I'm not sure if it was this thread or another one but I read somebody's post saying they did this on an A3 and were pretty cheesed there was zero change. Their site says its for an S3, I wouldn't take the chance if it were me... 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

P-40 said:


> I'm not sure if it was this thread or another one but I read somebody's post saying they did this on an A3 and were pretty cheesed there was zero change. Their site says its for an S3, I wouldn't take the chance if it were me...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Hm, thanks! How do you think removing the rear muffler would sound like? I had a 1.8T straight pipe and it was pretty mean sounding. How would the 2.0T sound?


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

Ryegor said:


> Anyone noticing brief raspy noise after the resonator delete when, for instance, accelerating hard in 3rd gear?
> 
> During the installation I noticed the exhaust wasn't zip-tied after the resonator was removed, so it just hung. We checked everything again and it seems the noise comes from around the front part of the exhaust, the same area where it was being supported while hanging. What could be damaged or get loose?


For my install, before they cut the mid-muffler off, they used two exhaust jacks to hold up the front and back pipes so once the mid-muffler is removed, the pipes in the front and in the back are not hanging in mid-air.


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

reyoasian said:


> For my install, before they cut the mid-muffler off, they used two exhaust jacks to hold up the front and back pipes so once the mid-muffler is removed, the pipes in the front and in the back are not hanging in mid-air.


It was my mistake, I should've supervised to make sure everything was being done according the instructions. They also used hacksaw to cut the pipe, which might be ok, but I didn't like it. I just thought they knew what they were doing.

This bothers me so much, I just can't take it out of my head. I will probably go to dealer next week and ask them to fix it and yes, I understand that I will be paying for the work.


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

Ryegor said:


> It was my mistake, I should've supervised to make sure everything was being done according the instructions. They also used hacksaw to cut the pipe, which might be ok, but I didn't like it. I just thought they knew what they were doing.
> 
> This bothers me so much, I just can't take it out of my head. I will probably go to dealer next week and ask them to fix it and yes, I understand that I will be paying for the work.


Most places won't let you "supervise" while they work. Just make sure you take it to a reputable shop would be your best bet.

Hopefully you get it sorted. Let us know how it goes!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

Ryegor said:


> It was my mistake, I should've supervised to make sure everything was being done according the instructions. They also used hacksaw to cut the pipe, which might be ok, but I didn't like it. I just thought they knew what they were doing.
> 
> This bothers me so much, I just can't take it out of my head. I will probably go to dealer next week and ask them to fix it and yes, I understand that I will be paying for the work.


Due to safety reasons they don't let me in the working area while they're working but there is a window for customers to watch while they work.
Also, the place I went to was a very legitimate exhaust shop (very popular with tuners in the Toronto area), so everything they do is proper (cutting, polishing, etc.)


----------



## Marcr92 (Jan 11, 2016)

dan_s3 said:


> Just made the video, enjoy!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUeo755foQw


dan_s3, sounds great. I saw you got this done in South FL. I just picked up my S3 and definitely want to do this. Where'd you go?


----------



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

Doesn't do crap on the 1.8t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

DarthVWer said:


> Doesn't do crap on the 1.8t
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


S3's stock piping is 3"


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

reyoasian said:


> S3's stock piping is 3"


I am sorry what stock piping do you think is three inches on the S3? It sure as heck isn't the exhaust nor downpipe.


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

So I've been driving for about 2 weeks now with the awe non resonated downpipe and this mod. 

The exhaust is bordering on too loud for me. Particularly when the dsg farts. I noticed there are a lot of holes in the trunk area for exhaust sound to get into the cabin. There is also a false speaker in the passenger side of the top of the trunk.

I'm planning to buy some insulation to plug these holes and I'm almost certain the in cabin volume will drop in half.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/401021-Cheap-Exhaust-Drone-Loudness-Fix

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## graphicsworks (Jul 11, 2000)

OK, so crazy question....

Has anybody put this on the dyno to see if there is an actual performance gain?

and please, no stories about your butt dyno and what the car feels like with all that extra sound assaulting your ears...


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

graphicsworks said:


> OK, so crazy question....
> 
> Has anybody put this on the dyno to see if there is an actual performance gain?
> 
> and please, no stories about your butt dyno and what the car feels like with all that extra sound assaulting your ears...


I highly, highly doubt you would see any gains at all from a res delete... People aren't doing this for anything but a change of the exhaust note. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

Dealership just ordered the part. Once it's in, I'll get it installed. I can't wait!


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

P-40 said:


> I highly, highly doubt you would see any gains at all from a res delete... People aren't doing this for anything but a change of the exhaust note.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I also doubt you will see any gains from a cat back either. Downpipe is a must on these cars. Better sound and REAL performance gains.


----------



## willoc (Jul 21, 2015)

Just got mine installed by dealer while in for oil pan replacement. I think it sounds pretty good, has a nice growl at idle and definitely much louder on acceleration (more pronounced on downshifts too). Sounds about as good as you can expect from I-4, no complaints here.


----------



## PRGRMMR (Feb 9, 2016)

I opted to let the local exhaust shop do a resonator delete for $50 rather than spending $240 for the part + labor. I doubt Audi would give me any Warranty issues for a mod that they offer, but was done by someone else.

It enhanced the sound just the right amount. It's still on the quiet site from inside the cabin because of Audi's nice insulation, but totally worth it. Especially for $50! I could even justify $200 for it.

I'm coming from a 2011 STI with an Invidia N1 Dual exhaust + downpipe that was much much louder. Plus Subaru isn't know for their cabin insulation and quality...

I think this + catted downpipe would be just the right about of loudness for me.


----------



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

I just had this mod done to my car using the OEM part. The car sounds amazing now! Throatier during idle and when shifting under full load, it just sounds mean. Definitely recommended.


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

Is it still quiet in comfort mode?


----------



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

Diztek said:


> Is it still quiet in comfort mode?


Good question, LOL. I haven't switched to comfort since having it installed. I'll do so tomorrow and report back.


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

Diztek said:


> Is it still quiet in comfort mode?


What's comfort mode? Haha

I used it for about 1 km and will never do so again.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRGRMMR (Feb 9, 2016)

Yes, its still plenty quiet in comfort mode. 3000rpm+ is when you notice it.


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

Sweet. Thanks. I think I'm sold on this mod.


----------



## metrshr (Jan 26, 2016)

My local dealer is on crack. I was quoted $352.80 for the pipe!! I should tell them to stop smoking crack from it!

Anyone from New England that has this mod, and if so what did you pay?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

metrshr said:


> My local dealer is on crack. I was quoted $352.80 for the pipe!! I should tell them to stop smoking crack from it!
> 
> Anyone from New England that has this mod, and if so what did you pay?
> 
> ...


AoA gave it to me for free along with the install. It's a long story.....

You can find it online for a lot cheaper. $180 without shipping rings a bell. I'd just buy it online and have your dealership install it.


----------



## Ndk83 (Oct 9, 2013)

Im having very tough time getting this ordered through my dealership here in Dubai.

But just out of curiosity, is the resonator just a resonator? So no catalytic converter or emissions reducing element inside correct? Its just a resonated chamber to reduce the sound.

Im trying to wrap my head around why this is a USA only part and not allowed in the rest of the world. Audi is loosing out on some simple sales here.


----------



## PRGRMMR (Feb 9, 2016)

I didn't pay for the OEM Audi kit. I simply went down to my local exhaust shop and had them chop off the resonator and put the same size pipe on as the OEM kit.

I know people go with the Audi part for warranty reasons. But I highly doubt they would give you trouble when they offer the exact same modification.


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

Ndk83 said:


> Im having very tough time getting this ordered through my dealership here in Dubai.
> 
> But just out of curiosity, is the resonator just a resonator? So no catalytic converter or emissions reducing element inside correct? Its just a resonated chamber to reduce the sound.
> 
> Im trying to wrap my head around why this is a USA only part and not allowed in the rest of the world. Audi is loosing out on some simple sales here.


It's not a resonator, it's a small mid-muffler before the large rear muffler.
A resonator cancels out certain frequencies in sound while a muffler lessens the acoustic level.
That's why when you do this mod, your sound doesn't change -- it just gets louder.

Every country/province/state has different emission rules so that's one main reason I can see why Audi is not releasing it to the rest of the world yet.



PRGRMMR said:


> I didn't pay for the OEM Audi kit. I simply went down to my local exhaust shop and had them chop off the resonator and put the same size pipe on as the OEM kit.
> 
> I know people go with the Audi part for warranty reasons. But I highly doubt they would give you trouble when they offer the exact same modification.


Unless you're hitting Golems on the road that's causing your exhaust to crack and leak (or your car is super old), I don't see anyone needing exhaust warranty.
A proper MIG or TIG weld is better than any v-clamp.


----------



## PRGRMMR (Feb 9, 2016)

reyoasian said:


> Unless you're hitting Golems on the road that's causing your exhaust to crack and leak (or your car is super old), I don't see anyone needing exhaust warranty.
> A proper MIG or TIG weld is better than any v-clamp.


My thoughts exactly! Which is why I opted for the $50 option though a good shop here


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

I think the clamp option is what audi offered so it can go back to stock easily.

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

coolwater said:


> I think the clamp option is what audi offered so it can go back to stock easily.
> 
> -cW
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Also cuz the dealerships don't do any welding lol!


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

My conclusion after having this mod for over 2 months:

1. If you want more noise but don't want an exhaust go for it

2. Don't waste your money on the audi accessory, go to an individual shop and get it done

3. Sounds amazing especially on a cold start and after 3k rpm

4. Still smile everytime i hear my car

5. Yes i drive with the volume on 0 to hear my car:laugh:

Is it worth it? 100% yes

Would i do it again? 100% yes

Here are the videos i made:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBdhY70Xdl8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUeo755foQw


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Made a quick video of how the Res Delete sounds with the AWE non-resonated downpipe.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6JPYJ2e6sA

-cW


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

Another video of the in cabin sound going WOT under overpass.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8xUBb_mwZw

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## S3n (Nov 22, 2015)

My dealer said they will install free for a one time customer appreciation. .price 240. Stoked

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey guys,

I installed the Audi res delete, liked the sound, but wanted a little more. I then decided to get a DP and JB1. Well, a couple days ago I had a Bull X catted DP installed. I love it, but it is too loud and raspy/buzzing under full throttle. I'm thinking to install the stock resonator back. Will it be too quite?


----------



## V3 DUB (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone here get the install done at a dealer in LA (Los Angeles) County? If so, how much?

I called Rusnak Pasadena which is the closest dealer to me, got quoted $550 to do the install. I laughed at the guy and he called me back and said there was a mistake, it would be $350, which is again significantly more than what I'm seeing people have paid. 

Also, anyone buy theirs from audiwholesaleparts.com (or another vendor) and just have the dealer do the install?

Also also, my cars a lease...since this is a genuine Audi part sold and installed by Audi, I should be fine putting it on my car correct?


----------



## ESSS 3 (Mar 5, 2016)

V3 DUB,
others have bought from on line vendors and had a dealer do the install, ur usually charged an hour labor plus tax.
But if you are on a lease, and it is my understanding that you *MUST* return the vehicle to Audi in the very same condition as it was delivered !!! All mods have to be removed unless it is something like tints which may be ok if they are not too dark.
Speak with your dealer to confirm !!!
Guess you could always have the resonator delete uninstalled and sell it privately before you bring it back.
Good Luck.


----------



## StopMirin (Dec 5, 2015)

So what is the difference between using the OEM pipe or having an exhaust shop weld a pipe in? Is it essentially just the bend that the exhaust shop has to do in order to fit it and the welding?


----------



## S5Cab (Aug 5, 2012)

Santa Monica Audi matched the audihwholesaleparts.com price, back in November and charged me a reasonable price to install (can't remember now), YMMV. I've avoided Rusnak for a long time now.


----------



## Notfadeaway_72 (Mar 26, 2016)

*Resonator delete*

I just did a resonator delete on my A3 8V 2.0 I really don't notice much of a difference. The turbo is louder but only at high revs. As far as drone I have none. I did the delete for the same reason a lot of people are considering doing it. None of the aftermarket exhaust system produce the sound I'm looking for. For 50 bucks it was a cheap experiment. I'm going to try a downpipe next and will see how that sounds.


----------



## DarthVWer (May 18, 2015)

I did resonator delete and as Notfadeaway mentioned, not much of a difference. So I did a muffler delete too, sounds good but now I have a whistle at high revs. 


IG: estudiog


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

A four banger will NEVER sound good. I have a catted DP and stock exhaust and it is fine by me. Making a four cylinder louder is like running around naked next to porn stars. You draw attention to yourself for your inadequacies. Those with large penis' please ignore this analogy as it will not make any sense.


----------



## SP00LN (Oct 18, 2002)

Notfadeaway_72 said:


> I just did a resonator delete on my A3 8V 2.0 I really don't notice much of a difference. The turbo is louder but only at high revs. As far as drone I have none. I did the delete for the same reason a lot of people are considering doing it. None of the aftermarket exhaust system produce the sound I'm looking for. For 50 bucks it was a cheap experiment. I'm going to try a downpipe next and will see how that sounds.



Same here. I don't think a res delete on the A3 2.0T does much of anything, perhaps on the S3, but not the A3. I literally heard ZERO difference. Brought it back to the exhaust shop and chopped the muffler. Basically straight pipe from the cat back with a Y to the tips. MUCH better.


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

crackkills said:


> A four banger will NEVER sound good. I have a catted DP and stock exhaust and it is fine by me. Making a four cylinder louder is like running around naked next to porn stars. You draw attention to yourself for your inadequacies. Those with large penis' please ignore this analogy as it will not make any sense.


Disagree with that. My 1.8t BT build with Big cams sounds like a V8 with cams at idle. It even rocks the car. And WOT it sounds like a mix of a Turbo V6 and a V8. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=t3Y04WpR4uM

Now this sounds similar to mine. But I have a custom Aluminum exhaust so turbo whirl is heard from back and it's very deep and throaty.


----------

